# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου ολοένα και περισσότερο

## ΜαριάνναΚ

Καλησπέρα,
είμαι καινούρια στο forum και ειλικρινά αισθάνομαι περίεργα που εκμυστηρεύομαι αυτά που αισθάνομαι.
Όμως θα ήθελα πραγματικά τη συμβουλή ανθρώπων που έχουν περάσει από παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.
Είμαι 34 χρονών και εδώ και αρκετό διάστημα, για να μην πω χρόνια, αισθάνομαι μειωμένες τις δυνάμεις μου. Δηλαδή, ενώ είχα αρκετές παρέες, άρχισα να μη βγαίνω, να νιώθω άβολα και σιγά σιγά να απομονώνομαι. Αυτό, βέβαια, την περίοδο που ξεκίνησε ήταν ως ένα βαθμό "βολικό" γιατί μεγάλωσα σε μία πολύ αυστηρή οικογένεια που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχα και πολλά δικαιώματα για εξόδους. Έτσι, λοιπόν, κλείστηκα στο σπίτι και στον εαυτό μου. Ποτέ δε μου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι έχω κατάθλιψη, γιατί αισθανόμουν ότι μέσα μου έχω αρκετή ενέργεια. Έτσι, κάποια στιγμή, απόφάσισα να "πατήσω στα πόδια μου", να ζήσω μόνη μου, να εργαστώ. Οι δυσκολίες πολλές και οι αντιδράσεις ακόμη μεγαλύτερες. Έχουν περάσει έξι χρόνια από τότε και οι καβγάδες με την οικογένεια μου παραμένουν και μου δημιουργούν πολύ άγχος. Τους τελευταίους μήνες όμως τα πράγματα έγιναν πολύ χειρότερα. Αισθάνομαι αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και υπνηλία. Στη δουλειά δεν μπορούσα να ανταπεξέλθω κι έτσι παραιτήθηκα (ουσιαστικά με οδήγησαν σε παραίτηση). Δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχασα τη διάθεσή μου να χαμογελάω, όμως αντιμετωπίζω δυσκολίες και στη σχέση μου με τους άλλους ανθρώπους και κυρίως νιώθω αμήχανα όταν βρίσκομαι σε παρέες. Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να επισκεφτώ έναν ειδικό. Συζήτησα και με τον άνθρωπο που έχω σχέση και με την οικογένεια μου και είναι όλοι αρνητικοί. Ίσως φοβούνται πως αν έχω κατάθλιψη θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τη συμπεριφορά τους απέναντί μου, να σέβονται τα δικαιώματά μου και αυτό απ' όσο τους ξέρω τους τρομάζει πολύ (αναφέρομαι στην οικογένειά μου). Έχω αποφασίσει σε ποιο γιατρό θα απευθυνθώ, θα ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω σε περίπτωση που μου δώσει φάρμακα, μετά από πόσο καιρό θα δω αποτελέσματα; Επίσης, το πρόβλημα με τη μνήμη και τη συγκέντρωση θα διορθωθεί; Αυτό είναι που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο γιατί διαφορετικά δε θα μπορέσω να βρω δουλειά. Θα μπορέσω να ξαναβγώ βόλτες όπως παλιά; Θέλω πολύ να ζήσω φυσιολογικά. Άλλωστε ακόμη νιώθω να έχω πολύ ενέργεια μέσα μου. :Smile:

----------


## fragile

καλησπερα Μαριαννα!
κατ' αρχας ειναι πολυ θετικο το οτι εχεις πολυ ενεργεια μεσα σου.
ωστοσο η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας στον γιατρο, εφοσων εχεις αυτα τα συμπτωματα και ας μην συμφωνουν οι γονεις σου και ο συντροφος σου.
δεν ειμαι ειδικος βεβαια αλλα το προβλημα της μνημης και της συγκεντρωσης που αναφερεις, ειναι πολυ πιθανον να οφειλεται σε καταθλιψη...αλλα αυτα θα στα πει ο ειδικος...εγω απλα υποθεσεις κανω.
τα φαρμακα δρουν περιπου μετα απο 15-20 μερες.
επισης στην καταθλιψη βοηθαει πολυ και η ψυχοθεραπεια.
δεν ξερω αν ο γιατρος που επελεξες ειναι κ ψυχοθεραπευτης.
να εισαι καλα! 
ολα θα πανε καλα καλη μου.
μπορα ειναι,θα περασει  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαριάνναΚ

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση fragile και για τα καλά σου λόγια. Απ' ότι ξέρω ο γιατρός είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτής. Πιστεύω ότι το πιο δύσκολο βήμα το έχω κάνει. Αναγνωρίζω το πρόβλημά μου και ότι χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια ειδικού. Από κει και πέρα οι γνώμες των άλλων, όσο και να τους αγαπώ, μου φαίνονται τελείως ασήμαντες. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει πώς αισθάνομαι και πώς βιώνω την καθημερινότητά μου. Οι άνθρωποι που είναι κοντά μου θεωρούν πως αυτός είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου. Πιστεύουν πως είμαι λίγο "κλειστή" ότι μου αρέσει να μένω μόνη μου στο σπίτι (το θεωρούν και θετικό εφόσον δε ξοδεύω και χρήματα), ότι μου αρέσει να κοιμάμαι πολύ και ότι πολλές φορές ξεχνάω επειδή είμαι λίγο στον κόσμο μου...Αυτό πιστεύουν για μένα. Εγώ όμως ξέρω την αλήθεια και ξέρω πως όλα αυτά τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα δε μου αξίζουν και δε θέλω η υπόλοιπη ζωή μου να είναι έτσι. Άρα λοιπόν πρέπει να διεκδικήσω κάτι καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μου και καταρχάς...να τον αγαπήσω.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω θα σου πω το εξης που μπορει και να ειναι υψιστη βλακεια αλλα...Οι γονεις σου στο προκαλεσαν αυτο!!Ναι ηταν μαθηματικα ακριβες οτι καποια στιγμη θα κλεινοσουν και θα αρχιζαν τα ψυχοσωματικουλια!!Διοτι ποσους καβγαδες να ανεχτει η ψυχη σου για την οποια ελευθερια εσυ αποζητουσες?Θα σκεφτηκες σιγουρα μωρε γονεις μου ειναι τι να κανω??
Απεγκλωβισου απο τους γονεις σου και εννοειται να πας σε εναν ειδικο και ουτε φαρμακα δεν θα χρειαστεις!!Φυγε απο το πιεστικο περιβαλλον σου και οταν λεω φυγε εννοω μην επιτρεπεις πλεον!Αυτα τα ολιγα..

----------


## path

μπορεις να επιλεξεις να κανεις μια ψυχοθεραπεια , αφου κανεις την ερευνα σου κ πια σου ταιριαζει εσένα περισσοτερο ,,,
ΑΛΛΑ δεν βλεπω γιατι να εμπλακεις με φαρμακα κλπ ; Επελεξε εναν δρομο χωρις φαρμακα . με διατροφη ασκηση κλπ

----------


## ΜαριάνναΚ

Πραγματικά mnimonio έτσι σκεφτόμουν και να σου πω την αλήθεια για πολλά χρόνια πίστευα πως έτσι ζουν όλοι και ότι απλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να προσαρμοστώ, ότι θέλουν το καλό μου κτλ. Όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι ζω σε προβληματικό περιβάλλον αποφάσισα να φύγω. Όμως, παρόλο που άλλαξα περιβάλλον, ουσιαστικά δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω και τρόπο ζωής. Αυτά τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που μου προκαλούσαν και οι φοβίες τους έμειναν ριζωμένα μέσα μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Πραγματικά mnimonio έτσι σκεφτόμουν και να σου πω την αλήθεια για πολλά χρόνια πίστευα πως έτσι ζουν όλοι και ότι απλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να προσαρμοστώ, ότι θέλουν το καλό μου κτλ. Όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι ζω σε προβληματικό περιβάλλον αποφάσισα να φύγω. Όμως, παρόλο που άλλαξα περιβάλλον, ουσιαστικά δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω και τρόπο ζωής. Αυτά τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που μου προκαλούσαν και οι φοβίες τους έμειναν ριζωμένα μέσα μου.


Σου μιλαω εκ πειρας!!Δεν στο ειπα τυχαια..!Ειδα εμενα μεσω του γραπτου σου!!Εστω και αν εφυγες αυτο δεν λεει κατι!!Μην επιτρεπεις αλλο!!Ουτε φαρμακα θες..Μια κουβεντουλα μονο με εναν ειδικο να σε ξεμπλοκαρει!!

----------


## Σουέλ

> ..Ίσως φοβούνται πως αν έχω κατάθλιψη θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τη συμπεριφορά τους απέναντί μου, να σέβονται τα δικαιώματά μου και αυτό απ' όσο τους ξέρω τους τρομάζει πολύ (αναφέρομαι στην οικογένειά μου).


Καταρχάς, συμφωνω με mnimonio και path...Mην επιλεξεις τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, αν ειναι δυνατόν.Με εναν καλο ειδικό, θα δουλέψεις αρκετά και θα εισαι πολυ καλύτερα, συν ασκηση, διατροφη, χομπι..
Στα παραπανω που λες τωρα...Ας τους να φοβουνται...Να ξερεις ότι ΕΣΥ θα αλλαξεις- δηλαδη θα βαλεις ορια, ΑΥΤΟΙ οχι. Και αυτό συχνα θα σε κουρασει, θα σε πονεσει.Θα λες "γιατι εγω προσπαθω, ενω οι αλλοι όχι;" Ε, θα το παρεις αποφαση..Και σε λιγο καιρο, δεν θα σε νοιαζει τόσο πολύ. Η "αποσταση" αναμεσα σε εμας και τους γονεις μας ειναι συναισθηματικη, όχι χιλιομετρική. το να φυγεις μακρια δεν λεει τιποτα-παρόλο που βοηθαει πολύ..Το να φυγεις ουσιαστικα ειναι το ζητουμενο..
Ξεκινα τις επισκεψεις σου στον ειδικο κι ολα θα βρουν το δρομο τους..

----------


## ioannis2

Συμφωνώ με τους πιο πάνω. Κι εγώ σου συστήνω ως πρώτο βήμα να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια σε έναν καλό ψυχολόγο. Όσον αφορά φαρμακα προς το παρον σου λέω κι εγω όχι. Να δεις πρωτα στην πορεια της ψυχοθεραπειας πως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα και εαν με τη ψυχοθεραπεια δεν βλεπεις ιδιαίτερη βελτιωση τοτε το ξανασυζητάς. Μου κανει και μενα εντυπωση που αυθορμητα λες ότι έχεις πολλή ενέργεια μέσα σου, και για να το λες άρα το νοιωθεις, αρα υπάρχει. Το ζητημα ειναι να δεις τι ειναι αυτο που την επισκιαζει και με τη βοηθεια ενος καλού ψυχολογου αυτη την ενεργεια να την ξεμπλοκάρεις απο αυτο. Αλήθεια συνέβη κάτι που σε οδηγησε σε αυτη την κατασταση? Προηγουμένως πως ήσουν? 

Ατομα που εχουν ζησει σε ενα στερητικο περιβάλλον από παιδικης ηλικιας και ως αποτελεσμα αυτου η δυσκολία τους στις διαπροσωπικες σχέσεις, η απομόνωση και το να μην ζησει ωραιες στιγμες το άτομο σαν νέος, παρα το ότι στο μεταξυ μπορει να τα πηγαινε πολύ καλά σε άλλους τομεις της ζωης του πχ σπουδες, δουλεια, και η παραμονη στην οικογενειακη στεγη ακόμα και μετα τα 30 ενω στο σπίτι η κατασταση δεν εχει ουσιαστικά αλλάξει (τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι συνεπει αυτης της καταστασης η παραμονη), μέχρι τοτε το άτομο όλο και περισσότερο επιβαρύνεται ψυχολογικα, σαν να τα στοιβαζει μεσα του, με αποτελεσμα κάποια στιγμη να φτασει σε τέλμα, να μην αντεχει άλλο, και εκει ειναι το ξέσπασμα με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο όπως συνεβηκε με σενα. Δεν ξερω αν τα λέω σωστα.... 

Το να δεις καποιο καλο ψυχολογο είναι το βημα που έπρεπε να κανες, όπως και αρκετοι άλλοι μας εδω, πριν από χρονια. Ακόμα και τωρα όμως αμα θες μπορεις να φτιαξεις τη ζωη σου. Αναγνωριζεις ήδη ότι εχεις τις δυνάμεις! Το πρόβλημα το ειχες ήδη από χρονια συνηδητοποιήσει. Εννοιωσες όμως και λόγω του "ξεσπάσματος" ότι αυτα που σκεφτοσουν και εφαρμοζες από μονη για να αλλάξεις δεν ήταν αποτελεσματικα. Γι αυτο και θες τη βοηθεια ειδικού. Ο ειδικος με την καταλληλη μεθοδο θα σε βαλει στη διαδικασια της αλλαγης και δε θα πελαγοδρομεις στο τι κανεις για να αλλάξεις.

----------


## ΜαριάνναΚ

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και εννοείται ότι θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας. Ioannis, δε συνέβη κάποιο δυσάρεστο γεγονός που με έκανε να αισθανθώ έτσι. Απλά τους τελευταίους 8-9 μήνες οι συνθήκες εργασίας δεν ήταν και οι καλύτερες. Ενώ είχα καλή θέση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, υπήρχε πολύς ανταγωνισμός και κάποια στιγμή μου ζητήθηκε να απολύσω μια φίλη μου. Δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω με τίποτα και δεν το έκανα. Είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούν να σου ζητήσουν σε μία δουλειά.Φαντάζεσαι; Να πρέπει να απολύσεις κάποιον που συνεργάζεσαι καθημερινά. Κάποιον που ξέρεις τα προβλήματά του, πόσο ανάγκη έχει. Αυτό με έφερε σε αντιπαράθεση με τους ανωτέρους μου. Είχαμε τσακωμούς καθημερινά. Τσακωμούς απίστευτης έντασης. Υποστήριζαν πως δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη για τη θέση, με υποτιμούσαν κτλ. Ε, από κάποια στιγμή και μετά δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να αποδώσω. Δεν έχασα την αυτοπεποίθηση μου, απλά από την αρχή δεν έπρεπε να δεχτώ αυτή τη θέση. Είχα όμως ανάγκη. Είμαι καλύτερα τώρα απ' ότι τους προηγούμενους μήνες ... ό,τι και να γίνει δε θέλω να ξαναδουλέψω σε τέτοιες συνθήκες. Στεναχωριέμαι, βέβαια, γιατί εγώ παραιτήθηκα και τη φίλη μου την απέλυσαν. Τελικά τι κατάφερα; Μάλλον τίποτα. Όσο για την ενέργεια; Αλήθεια αισθάνομαι ότι έχω. Άλλωστε συνεχίζωνα ζω ξεχωριστά από την οικογένειά μου, μπορώ να ακούω δυνατά μουσική, να βλέπω ταινίες και να μη μου το απαγορεύει κανείς. Απλά, δεν έχω διάθεση να βγαίνω βόλτα, να είμαι σε παρέες. Αυτό πρέπει να παλέψω και αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ξεχνάω αυτά που πρέπει να κάνω σε καθημερινό επίπεδο. Γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## path

Απλά, δεν έχω διάθεση να βγαίνω βόλτα, να είμαι σε παρέες. Αυτό πρέπει να παλέψω και αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ξεχνάω αυτά που πρέπει να κάνω σε καθημερινό επίπεδο. Γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό; >>>

οταν εχουμε εσωτερικα ζητηματα να 'λυσουμε' με τον εαυτο μας , δεν μας βγαινει και τοσο η διαθεση για επαφες με ατομα που δεν εχουν να προσφερουν κατι ουσιαστικο σε αυτη τη διαδικασια . 
Εχουμε αναγκη απο ενδοσκοπηση κ δυστυχως (για οσους δεν ειναι μαθημενοι ) απο μοναχικοτητα.
το θεμα ειναι βεβαια να μην μεινεις εκει για παντα , αλλα μια 'θητεια' ενιοτε γινεται 'απαραιτητη'

----------


## ioannis2

> Απλά τους τελευταίους 8-9 μήνες οι συνθήκες εργασίας δεν ήταν και οι καλύτερες. Ενώ είχα καλή θέση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, υπήρχε πολύς ανταγωνισμός και κάποια στιγμή μου ζητήθηκε να απολύσω μια φίλη μου. Δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω με τίποτα και δεν το έκανα. Είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούν να σου ζητήσουν σε μία δουλειά.Φαντάζεσαι; Να πρέπει να απολύσεις κάποιον που συνεργάζεσαι καθημερινά. Κάποιον που ξέρεις τα προβλήματά του, πόσο ανάγκη έχει. Αυτό με έφερε σε αντιπαράθεση με τους ανωτέρους μου. Είχαμε τσακωμούς καθημερινά. Τσακωμούς απίστευτης έντασης. Υποστήριζαν πως δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη για τη θέση, με υποτιμούσαν κτλ. Ε, από κάποια στιγμή και μετά δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να αποδώσω. Δεν έχασα την αυτοπεποίθηση μου, απλά από την αρχή δεν έπρεπε να δεχτώ αυτή τη θέση. Είχα όμως ανάγκη. Είμαι καλύτερα τώρα απ' ότι τους προηγούμενους μήνες ... ό,τι και να γίνει δε θέλω να ξαναδουλέψω σε τέτοιες συνθήκες. Στεναχωριέμαι, βέβαια, γιατί εγώ παραιτήθηκα και τη φίλη μου την απέλυσαν. Τελικά τι κατάφερα; Μάλλον τίποτα.


Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σταθμίζεις και επιλέγεις, όμως είναι δρόμος χωρίς επιστροφή. Το αν ηταν σωστη απόφαση ή όχι το καταλαβαίνεις άμα φυγεις και μετα. Αμα για μαι δουλεια έχεις από την αρχή αμφιβολίες αυτες θα σε συνοδεύουν για πάντα, καλύτερα δεν την αναλαμβανεις ποτέ, αλλά παλεύεις να βρεις αυτην που όντως θες. 
Εξαρταται και από το πόσο τολμηρός είσαι στο να κάνεις "άλματα", παραίτηση από καλή δουλεια σε περίοδο κρίσης. Άρα είσαι τολμηρός άνθρωπος. Αυτο το προσον θα σε βοηθησει να πετυχεις πολλά στη ζωη σου. Δες το κι απ αυτη την οπτικη γωνία. Άλλοι θα επέλεγαν την ασφάλεια, και την καλύτερη τους φίλη θα απέλυαν και κεφαλι δε θα σηκωναν και μια ζωη θα καταπιέζονταν σε μια δουλεια που δεν τους γεμίζει ή δεν θα εγκατέλειπαν ποτε τη δουλεια τους αν δεν έβρισκαν πρώτα κάτι άλλο. 
Για την κοπελα, εξαρτάται και αν όντως κι αυτή στα δικά της μάτια ήσουν φίλη της.

----------


## ioannis2

> οταν εχουμε εσωτερικα ζητηματα να 'λυσουμε' με τον εαυτο μας , δεν μας βγαινει και τοσο η διαθεση για επαφες με ατομα που δεν εχουν να προσφερουν κατι ουσιαστικο σε αυτη τη διαδικασια . 
> Εχουμε αναγκη απο ενδοσκοπηση κ δυστυχως (για οσους δεν ειναι μαθημενοι ) απο μοναχικοτητα.
> το θεμα ειναι βεβαια να μην μεινεις εκει για παντα , αλλα μια 'θητεια' ενιοτε γινεται 'απαραιτητη'


Τα λες πολύ σωστα φίλε. Το ουσιαστικό που έχουν να προσφέρουν τελικά είναι απλά μια γνώμη, την τελική απόφαση οι ίδιοι θα την πάρουμε. Ή κάτι που θα μας ενθαρρύνει, κι αυτο θα ανεβάσει την ψυχολογια μας που με τη σειρα του θα μας βοηθησει να δουμε πιο θετικα τα πράγματα για να αποφυγουμε καταστροφικές αποφάσεις. 
Η μοναχικότητα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις όταν συνοδευεται από απογοήτευση, χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και καταθλιψη δεν ειναι ότι καλυτερο. Αμα το άτομο συνοδευεται από τετοια αισθηματα καλύτερα να επιδιωκει την κοινωνικοποίηση ακόμα κι αν αυτη δεν εχει να του προσφερει κατι ουσιαστικο, τουλάχιστο θα ξεχνάει και θα υποβοηθείται απλά και μόνο βιωνοντας τη θετικη προς τη ζωη διαθεση των άλλων, διαφορετικα η ενδοσκοπηση δε θα υπάρξει αλλά το άτομο όλο και περισσότερο θα βυθίζεται σε ενα ψυχολογικο τελμα.

----------


## ΜαριάνναΚ

Σας ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλους. Θα κρατήσω τις συμβουλές σας για πάντα. Από τα λίγα που σας είπα αισθάνομαι ότι με καταλάβατε πλήρως και αυτό σημαίνει ότι κανείς δεν είναι μόνος και ότι πάντα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τον καταλαβαίνουν.

----------

